# Mounting Work on the rotary Table



## Mosey (Dec 24, 2010)

I would like suggestions for mounting work on the RT. I have 2 tables, a Sherline that accepts a threaded screw or post into the center hole, not too difficult. And, a 6" Phase 1 with a MT-2 hole through the center. If I put an MT-2 collet in the center hole, I can tighten the collet from below with a bolt up from the bottom of the table into the collet, but it will protrude out the bottom of the table. Block up the table?


----------



## rcmadness (Dec 24, 2010)

I made a aluminum washer/spacer/mounter gizmo to mount my Sherline chuck to my 3" rotary table and it works pretty good and it centers well. 

Just a thought


----------



## 1hand (Dec 24, 2010)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> I would like suggestions for mounting work on the RT. I have 2 tables, a Sherline that accepts a threaded screw or post into the center hole, not too difficult. And, a 6" Phase 1 with a MT-2 hole through the center. If I put an MT-2 collet in the center hole, I can tighten the collet from below with a bolt up from the bottom of the table into the collet, but it will protrude out the bottom of the table. Block up the table?



What kind of work you need to hold?

Two tables huh...... Me too.... endless possibility's






Matt


----------



## SBWHART (Dec 25, 2010)

This is how I fix my lathe chuck on my RT using the M2 taper.






Her it is in action






You can use a similar set up to fix other bits to your RT like ER32 collet chucks and a surface plate.

Like this






and this











Hope this helps

Stew


----------



## doubletop (Dec 25, 2010)

I had a similar problem I purchased a 4" vertex table like Stews (HV4) and then found i couldn't mount anything. A 3 point fixing front mounted chuck is the was to go. Vetex didn't appear to do them, th catalogue is a bit vague but ask your dealer I got the VSC-4D-FB. Others do them to HBM (see RGD website) and something like Eruda (cant find the page right now and just about to get dragged into the Christmas monopoly marathon)

Pete


----------



## Mosey (Dec 25, 2010)

1hand  said:
			
		

> What kind of work you need to hold?
> 
> Two tables huh...... Me too.... endless possibility's
> 
> ...


I need to machine a tiny fan for my model engine, so a 1-1/4" x 1/8" alum disc on top of the stack. Then, I will mill out the 4 fan blades and hub. I can hold it with a 5/32' allen head cap screw to the top of a 1/2" shaft held in the collet, or in a chuck on the Sherline. Very helpful, thank you all.

I was thinking of turning a 1-1/2 x 8 tpi spigot on a 6" diameter plate, which I would bolt to the mill table or RT. I would screw the lathe chuck to the spigot.


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 26, 2010)

There are some front fixing chucks here:

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Chucks/Lathe-Chucks

Vic.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 26, 2010)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> I need to machine a tiny fan for my model engine, so a 1-1/4" x 1/8" alum disc on top of the stack. Then, I will mill out the 4 fan blades and hub.



Hello Mosey! When I made my fan, I took a piece of square stock and machined a copy of the hub into the end of it. Then I bolted the fan blank onto the square and inserted it in a tilting vise. That allowed me to rotate 90 degrees very easy and with the tilt, the blades were easily machined as well. I wish I had taken photos of the machining of the fan. I do plan on doing 2 more that way but not for a while.


----------



## Mosey (Dec 26, 2010)

Steve,
That's a nice fan. Can you tell us more about how you did it?
By the way, your engines are always an inspiration!
Mosey


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 26, 2010)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> Steve,
> That's a nice fan. Can you tell us more about how you did it?
> By the way, your engines are always an inspiration!
> Mosey



Like I said before, machine the nose of some square stock to simulate your hub and then chuck it in a swivel vise. Using square stock you can rotate the part 90 degrees real easy. I just cut the general shape out and tilted it to create the blades.

Wish I had taken more photos!


----------



## mzetati (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's my approach to the problem.

Marcello


View attachment ROT Table - MZT.pdf


----------

